# The Confessional Presbyterian journal



## NaphtaliPress (May 21, 2005)

18 months of work has come to some fruition as I hold in my hands an advance copy of the premier issue of *The Confessional Presbyterian,* _A Journal for Discussion of Presbyterian Doctrine and Practice._ It is larger than I imagined it would be (right at half an inch thick) and has turned out rather nice I think in the oddsize 7.5x10.5 format. The bulk of the shipment should arrive late next week, Lord willing, and we should be sending to subscribers shortly thereafter. If you have not yet subscribed check CPJ out at http://www.cpjournal.com where there is a complete table of contents and links to pay online. When you get your copy let me know what you think!

[Edited on 5-21-2005 by NaphtaliPress]


----------



## Rich Barcellos (May 21, 2005)

This looks great! I will subscribe ASAP. Thanks so much for your worthy labors. BTW, Dr. Gary W. Crampton is my personal friend.


----------



## re4md (May 22, 2005)

*Can\'t wait!*

Can't wait to get my copy!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 23, 2005)

Thanks very much.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 27, 2005)

Good news; The Confessional Presbyterian 2005 issue has arrived and shipping out to subscribers should begin in ernest beginning Tuesday, June 1st.


----------



## Rich Barcellos (May 27, 2005)

Chris,

I look forward to my copy. I think I sent a check in the other day. I'll have to double check. Thanks so much for your timely labors in this venture!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 27, 2005)

Got the check Richard; thanks very much.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 31, 2005)

I'm happy to report all subscribers' copies are in the mail of the 2005 issue of _The Confessional Presbyterian_ http://www.cpjournal.com


----------



## Me Died Blue (May 31, 2005)




----------



## Rich Barcellos (Jun 2, 2005)

I recieved mine yesterday. Thanks for your diligence. It looks excellent!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rich Barcellos_
> I recieved mine yesterday. Thanks for your diligence. It looks excellent!


Good mail service! I assume that was in the batch sent out Saturday; or really good if was on Tuesday. Thanks for letting me know Rich. The reaction as far as looks has been positive; we'll see once it is read how it holds up.
BTW, I'm interested to know how it held up in mailing. I'm picky; I want everyone to get a pristine copy as much as USPS allows.


----------



## Rich Barcellos (Jun 2, 2005)

No damage in the USPS process!


----------



## Presbyrino (Jun 2, 2005)

Just placed my order. 
Can't wait to get my paws on my copy of the CP!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sntijerina_
> Just placed my order.
> Can't wait to get my paws on my copy of the CP!


And it is in the mail to you. Thanks for subscribing.


----------



## re4md (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm still waiting for mine; is that unusual? Maybe it'll come today. . .


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by re4md_
> I'm still waiting for mine; is that unusual? Maybe it'll come today. . .


Not really; most did not go out till Tuesday and Wednesday, via Media Mail at that, so I was surprised to see so many getting them this week already as I thought early next week they'd start hitting. So probably nothing to worry about.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jun 3, 2005)

Mine just came - it looks great! Thanks again.


----------



## AdamM (Jun 3, 2005)

My copy was delivered yesterday and yes, I stayed up until almost midnight reading it (the Fesko essay on N.T. Wright alone is worth the cost). Wonderful work! Congratulations Chris!!

New must have reading material for all PBer's.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks Adam; yes the Fesko in my opinion is the standout piece, and I was very pleased he sent it in to us. It had been refused by another publication as "too" Presbyterian!


----------



## Mayflower (Jun 3, 2005)

Dear Chris,

I was wondering if you have any future plans concerning books publications from Naphtali Press ?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 3, 2005)

Beyond a possible reprint of Durham on Isaiah 53 I'd rather not say as my plans are still in draft for a project. But thanks for asking.


----------



## re4md (Jun 3, 2005)

Got it! Can't wait to crack it open; looks great!


----------



## Preach (Jun 3, 2005)

I am still waiting for mine. But I ordered later than the rest. Can't wait!


----------



## Mayflower (Jun 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> Beyond a possible reprint of Durham on Isaiah 53 I'd rather not say as my plans are still in draft for a project. But thanks for asking.



Last week i got my copy of Isaiah 53, That ower hath only one copy, so iam very happy to have it


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> ...


----------



## doonziticus (Jun 5, 2005)

I got my CP Journal yesterday, and have been working my way through the piece about John Frame's and R.J. Gore's views of the Regulative principle...good stuff!


----------



## Presbyrino (Jun 7, 2005)

I got my CP Journal today, WAHOO  ! 
It is very professionly done! Blessings to Chris & Naphtali Press for a fine job on the journal.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sntijerina_
> I got my CP Journal today, WAHOO  !
> It is very professionly done! Blessings to Chris & Naphtali Press for a fine job on the journal.


Thanks very much Steve; I will only say that CPJ is published under the auspices of Reformation Presbyterian Press, and not Naphtali Press, i.e. the budget comes out of my church's pocket and not mine.


----------



## Presbyrino (Jun 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> Thanks very much Steve; I will only say that CPJ is published under the auspices of Reformation Presbyterian Press, and not Naphtali Press, i.e. the budget comes out of my church's pocket and not mine.



Oops, sorry Chris, my bad. Many thank you's and blessings to Reformation Presbyterian Press!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 7, 2005)

Chris - your article on the critical text of the WCF was very good. (It was the first one I read!)


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> Chris - your article on the critical text of the WCF was very good. (It was the first one I read!)


Thanks very much Matt; if your eyes didn't glaze over than I am well pleased.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 9, 2005)

FYI. For those going to either PCA GA, or the Westminster Confession for Today conference next week, I'm trying to arrange samples and subscription forms of _The Confessional Presbyterian_ to be at each. Stop by the book table at the conference or the PCA Historical Center table at PCA General Assembly, and Lord willing there will be a sample and subscription forms.


----------

